# Whats everyone smoking this weekend?



## smittybbq (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm looking to smoke something this weekend so I figured I would ask what everyone else is doing so maybe I could get an idea of what I wanted to do? Thanks everyone


----------



## Steve H (Apr 5, 2018)

Some more cheese, Monterey Jack. And jalapeno monterey jack cheese. A couple pounds of each. And my first roast. A 3-5 pound sirloin roast.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2018)

Actually I have a rack of ribs on the Lang as we speak.
Not sure about the weekend though.
Al


----------



## oddegan (Apr 5, 2018)

20 pounds of potato sausage.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 5, 2018)

I've got about 10 pounds of chicken wings and a couple racks of ribs in the freezer I'm thinking about throwing on.

Been neglecting my SV24 for the last couple months since I got my new MES40 so I'm thinking its about time to fire it back up!


----------



## greg1 (Apr 5, 2018)

16lbs of pork shoulders for pulled pork for a work lunch on Monday, and a 8lb brisket point for burnt ends for Sunday night.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 5, 2018)

Unfortunatly I have to work this weekend so - no smoking for me. I'll have to hit the reserves in the freezer.

Chris


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 5, 2018)

i'm doing a 2 year old pork butt tomorrow night. i will probably throw some abt's on before the butt finishes on saturday so we can have some snacks.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 5, 2018)

Nothing unfortunately. 

We will be celebrating Easter this Sunday,  did some serious house cleaning, have people over...my wife said she can't have me smell like smoke.

That doesn't mean we won't be eating smoked meat. Just not smoked that day.

I also plan to cheat with some liquid smoke.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 5, 2018)

Not sure about the weekend since I think I'll be hauling logs, but I have a 5 pound butt prepped and ready for the smoker in about an hour.


----------



## dcecil (Apr 5, 2018)

Tri Tip


----------



## zwiller (Apr 5, 2018)

Cheese for me since it still cold out.


----------



## Lwhkb (Apr 5, 2018)

Looking to do some salmon, couple racks of ribs, a fresh ham hock I was given, along with making 4 batches of home made BBQ sauce. Feel like I may have to smoke some fresh kielbasa also. Big Sunday planned. Thankful for beer.....


----------



## SmokinGame (Apr 5, 2018)

Not sure, but maybe a whole chicken. Temp not supposed to get above 40F Saturday, so may be limited smoking.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 5, 2018)

I’m thinking about smoking baby back ribs on my modified Oklahoma Joe Highland.  I got a new thermapro pen temperature gauge I want to try out!  

I’ll keep you all posted!


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Apr 5, 2018)

A 12 pound packer in the pellet pooper...


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 5, 2018)

Dang it.  My son has my old smoker now and my Rec Tec won’t be delivered till next week!
Guess I’ll just flip burgers on the Weber Kettle....  B


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Apr 5, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Dang it.  My son has my old smoker now and my Rec Tec won’t be delivered till next week!
> Guess I’ll just flip burgers on the Weber Kettle....  B



Just slid my old RT into new digs to make room for more toys. You will enjoy that smoker.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 5, 2018)

Awesome setup POP A SMOKE! 

For the 2nd weekend I will not be smoking as we are going to see family. Pretty bummed!


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Smoked Bake Beans,Pork Shoulder, And Smoked Deviled eggs.....


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm **hoping** to have my OC Wrangler delivered, but in the event it's not in on Friday for me to clean and season, I'll be definitely grilling something. If I get the smoker in on the weekend, I will work on cleaning/seasoning/modding it. Might be next weekend before I get to actually do something with it.

So, for the rest of you, please share your food here so I can at least live vicariously through you all!


----------



## smittybbq (Apr 5, 2018)

Ribs sound delicious. Just looking at our weather it's not looking to pretty. Hopefully it will warm up a little


----------



## buzzy (Apr 5, 2018)

I have a small batch of jalapeño cheddar summer sausage going now. Plan on smoking a ham loaf Sunday. Did butter & cheese yesterday plus a big pan of mac & cheese. Got plenty of leftovers


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 5, 2018)

What part of TN are in you in Smitty?

I just checked out the weather here. Rain all day tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 5, 2018)

Thursday counts as the weekend to me


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 5, 2018)

oh, and 2 butts chugging along....


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 5, 2018)

I've got a 3.5 lb tri tip grill smoking on the Kettle as I type. I cut it into three pieces so it would fit in a marinade Ziplock. It was marinated in an adobo paste. First time I've tried it. 

Will probably do chicken boneless/skinless chicken thighs this weekend. 

Adobo Tri Tip below:


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 5, 2018)

Keep it coming, folks. Good stuff!


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Apr 5, 2018)

smittybbq said:


> Ribs sound delicious. Just looking at our weather it's not looking to pretty. Hopefully it will warm up a little


Yeah, someone told me today that it was snowing up north..


----------



## 73saint (Apr 6, 2018)

I've got several racks of spares from RD in the fridge,  made a big batch of home made baked beans to put on smoke (under the rib trimmings of course).  Ribs are going to be 1/2 memphis style dry rub, and half glazed with bbq sauce.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 6, 2018)

Nada. It’s supposed to pour all weekend.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 6, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Nada. It’s supposed to pour all weekend.



that's never stopped me before.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 6, 2018)

I could, I would just have to invert a bowl over the digital controls mounted on top of the cabinet. There are plenty of other things I can cook. Besides, it’s time to pull and trim the NY strip that’s been ageing for just over 40 days!


----------



## 73saint (Apr 6, 2018)

My cheap-o Academy tent frame is completely brown from all the smoke it's been exposed to.  And, heaven forbid you bring the cover inside, it smells like smoke to the Nth degree!!

That aged NY strip sounds incredible!


----------



## kawboy (Apr 6, 2018)

Chucky.


----------



## GetSmokedMN (Apr 6, 2018)

I bought a case of baby backs (18 racks) at Sams Club this week. Gonna prep em tonight and fire up the smoker bright and early tomorrow. Not going to let the forecasted high of 30 stop me!


----------



## challenger (Apr 7, 2018)

Smoked up a rack of St Louis style ribs. I was going to do them last weekend but my sister and her mob showed up and there was only one rack ready to go. They were dry rubbed and ready to go. They sat in the fridge all week and man that flavor was excellent!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 8, 2018)

Well, my plans got messed with a bit. It is doing this at the moment.







So, I have the cheese going on the small smoker. I'll be doing the roast this afternoon.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 8, 2018)

My son had this waiting for me when I got home from work yesterday! I believe I have plenty for now!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 8, 2018)

Here's the roast after getting a massage with the SPG rub. After 4 hours it'll get another rub and into the smoker with  I think some apple and hickory chips.


----------



## buzzy (Apr 8, 2018)

Ham loaf. Got some water in bottom of broiler pan because lack of apple juice. Oops. Don’t have any mixing photos because wife was a head of me this morning. Brown sugar, water, vinegar mix to brush on while smoking


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

I didn't think I'd be doing anything this weekend because the weather wrongs said it was going to rain.
But the wife caught her limit of Salmon on the banks of Sam's Club. So I did up the bag.

It's my "Steak"...


----------



## buzzy (Apr 8, 2018)

WOW that would be great. Something I know very little about is smoking fish. Wife doesn’t like fishy tasting fish. Not much pleasure smoking for myself but I do once in awhile. We don’t eat any beef steak because I’m lucky enough to kill  a few whitetail to provide red meat


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

buzzy said:


> WOW that would be great. Something I know very little about is smoking fish. Wife doesn’t like fishy tasting fish. Not much pleasure smoking for myself but I do once in awhile. We don’t eat any beef steak because I’m lucky enough to kill  a few whitetail to provide red meat



Salmon is one of the best "heart healthy" things to eat.
I follow Bear Carvers recipe, and it comes out wonderful.
No "fishy" taste, in my view. Salmon is rich in Omega fatty acids.
The only Salmon I don't care for is from Walmart. My preference is for the Costco or Sam's Club frozen, individually packaged 3 pound bags. You aren't buying the hides. I personally do not like buying trash at a per pound expense.
I also try and stretch it by making a dip/spread with it, which I really like for a TV snack, or a light lunch.
With the frozen farmed salmon, I've never encountered that Fishy Smell/Taste.
Incidentally, fishy fish is because it is old fish.


----------



## buzzy (Apr 8, 2018)

Sonny thanks. Will put smoked salmon on my to do list. Now I know to stay away from walmart will start looking else were. Looking for frozen skinless.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 8, 2018)

Have a pork butt in the slow cooker right now. Had it in the smoker for about 5 hours prior. Waiting for it to hit 205° IT.


----------



## sky monkey (Apr 8, 2018)

2 racks of baby backs, two meat loaves and some baked beans going in the smoker for my crew today. First time smoking meatloaf. I should probably get to the store and pick up the meat... Racks were rubbed a couple hours ago.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 8, 2018)

Just pulled 'em off....pics. posted.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/whole-turkeys-on-sale.273833/


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2018)

The results from yesterday. The cheeses came out fine. The Jalapeno pepper jack monterey cheese has a nice bite.
I made fried potatoes from a couple of left over baked taters with onions and mushroom. Finished it in the smoker for 30 minutes. The sirloin roast was in the smoker for 4 hours at 280. Pulled at 145 degrees. For my first try it came out pretty good. The SPOG rub was perfect for this meat.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 9, 2018)

Everything looks great!  We BARELY beat the weather.  Ended up doing 4 racks of spares, two dry and unwrapped the whole way, two foiled and glazed along the way.  Ran steady at 250, using lump charcoal and hickory chunks in the old Lang 36.  Baked beans and slaw were a nice addition.  Side note, last night I boned out a pound of leftover rib meat, 1lb of leftover pulled pork from Hogs for the Cause, and a LB of Veron smoked sausage...Made an OUTSTANDING smoked meat Jambalaya for the week...will make for some good lunches!!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 9, 2018)

MMMM....I love using leftover smoked meats in a jambalaya!!!


----------

